# Any one read this guy? Financial guru...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Peter Schiff. 

He has a couple books out... His latest is going into the economic collapse and what needs to be done to avoid total destruction... Good financial (money) information in it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I read his last one, how to protect yourself from the collapse or something like that. I like him in general for the perceived truths he spits out, but Im not so sure about his advice. One of his major pushes was to get you to hold your gold in the Perth Mint in Australia. I'm not so hip on that idea.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> One of his major pushes was to get you to hold your gold in the Perth Mint in Australia. I'm not so hip on that idea.


I actually looked at the Perth Mint for storing gold back in 2005.

The major advantage to holding it out of the country is the US gooberment can't seize it easily.

As far as his books and opinions, I've found other books to be better and not so doomsday-ish.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll agree that hes pretty gloomy, but if the US gubt seizes your gold here, what makes you think you'd get it from the Aussies without making the trip over there and staying for good? Not that that wouldnt be such a bad idea...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> I'll agree that hes pretty gloomy, but if the US gubt seizes your gold here, what makes you think you'd get it from the Aussies without making the trip over there and staying for good? Not that that wouldnt be such a bad idea...


The thing about it besides being gloomy, is he seems to be dead on with his statements, it's almost like he is letting the cat out of the bag on most of the stuff... Making it plain Jane understandable for someone without an MBA to comprehend... I think that is why I am entrenched in his latest right now... I know from experience he was dead on in regards to the dot com bubble...


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

It was his book that got some of my family members on to prepping bandwagon. I am not entirely supportive of some of his advice but he was a great means to an end.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I actually looked at the Perth Mint for storing gold back in 2005.
> 
> The major advantage to holding it out of the country is the US gooberment can't seize it easily.
> 
> As far as his books and opinions, I've found other books to be better and not so doomsday-ish.


He _should_ be doomsdayish. The Fed is creating tens of billions of new dollars every month out of thin air. It's only a matter of time before we have hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s. I wouldn't bother reading anyone who isn't willing to come out and say that.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I am a financial professional in day job and I have always maintained Peter Schiff is a financial Noah--I don't necessarily take his advice when it comes to gold, but do take his warnings seriously. 

IE, you don't need to build your ark the way he is, just be sure you build one.


----------

